# Gorgeous tiels at Petsmart



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm SO freaking in love with this pearl. Been visiting her for months every time I'm in the neighborhood...she seems pretty wild. Her friend the normal grey is also quite handsome, and though not tame either, he seems very curious and likes to whistle with people.










Is she a pastelface? I've never seen such a perfect pearl pattern.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

They're cute  But I don't think she's pastelface, don't take my word on it though


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Gorgeous! But there is too much orange for her to be PF. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Is she a grey pearl then?? Her cheek patches are much paler than Gypsy's or Dolce's.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Maybe she's split to WF, that can lighten cheek patches.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

hmm, could be. Gypsy appears split to wf and her cheek patches are darker than this girl's (but lighter than Dolce's).


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Ohhh, they are both gorgeous! :excited:


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

She wants you too. Just give in and take her home, moonchild!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

She does NOT want me lol. If I bought one, I'd have to buy them both as I'd feel bad leaving him alone. I don't think it's s good idea. 

But she tempts me so! And they're on sale. Still a ridiculous price, but $20 lower than the normal ridiculous price. CURSE YOU PETSMART


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

Ok, so be a good samaritan and buy both. LOL!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Okay just send me $220 and I'll get right on it.


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

Daaang, Petsmart can kiss the blackest part of my tiel's vent if they expect me to pay those prices on untamed tiels! LOL


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Yep, they're normally $130 each but currently on sale for $110. 

This kind of goes along with the "How much would you pay for a tiel?" thread. Surely the fact that they're not tame should bring their "market value" down a bit. To _me_, they have as much worth as any tiel (I don't really like putting a value on a life, anyway). But really I'm not in a position to get them right now. It's sad because I first saw this female there, alone, about three months ago. They said they had another one "in the back" but didn't have room to put it out. She looked so lonely. I asked if she was friendly, and they said a little friendlier than the others they've had in the past. I went back into their little bird room thing and they got her out but she was pretty panicked. At the time she wasn't clipped. I felt so bad for her.

I was relieve to see that they did move the male in with her eventually. There is plenty of room for them, at least for a pet store cage. They seem content. I really wish I could buy them. Birds tend to languish there for months and months. At least they do receive pretty decent care.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

That is very expensive but they are beautiful  surely more cockatiels won't hurt


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Awww, poor birds. I admire your restraint  Petco used to have a bird room a long time ago.....then they went to a bird tower after that....now they only seem to carry budgies at any given time in these floor tanks. I'm sort of glad I don't have access to visiting birds close anymore....I think that's how I ended up with so many birds before, a long time ago. (A Moloccan Cockatoo, A Bare Eyed Cockatoo, 11 Tiels, A Sengal and a Pionus) It's so hard not to bring them home, especially when you know you are giving them a much better life than their current one.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

they are so precious!!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

That is a perfect pearl pattern! Hopefully someone wonderful will take them home


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I didn't know Petsmart carries cockatiels. My Petsmart stores here in Charleston area only carry finches, doves, canaries, and of course budgies. I think I saw a conure once.
That tiel is pretty though. She reminds me of Hank.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

My Petsmart hasn't had tiels since the Psitticosis outbreak ~7 years ago. But my Petco does. Petco sells them for $140 handfed and like $100 for non-handfed. But there is a breeder 10 minutes away that sells handfeds for $40 for normal greys.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Saw them again today... ;__;


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww what a beautiful photo, they are stunning, give them an air kiss from me :blush:


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

you know you want them  but i do agree that is a lot for an untame tiel


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

It's not even that they're not tame; either way I just shouldn't spend the money right now. Plus they're going back up to normal price and for both it would be $260 now.

Next month, if they're still there I might break down lol.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

so beautiful! i really hope someone perfect comes and buys them soon


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

so do i . i hate seeing birds stuck in a pet store for a long time


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

They are gorgeous!! I want them BOTH!!








But they are too expensive


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

The pet store near me just got a new bunch of baby tiels. All different colors. I have my Betsy now so my "tiel fever" is satisfied, but I thought this one was SO cute! I know how you feel!










I think my new tiel passion is the dirty-face pied 

The WF pearl and WF pied in the background were gorgeous too. Unfortunately this whole flock was super untame - only two birds would step up. There was one male running around with heart wings, whistling to all his friends and trying to woo them, lol.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Cute babies!!

There's a trio of young 'tiels at one of the pet shops I regularly visit. They're obviously siblings, but they've been separated so that one lutino and a grey are in one cage together and the other lutino is by itself. It can't even see it's siblings and just sits still on the bottom. Whoever decided to do that is silly and I feel so sorry for the 'tiels that I can't bear to visit the pet shop 'till they're gone  I've refrained from bringing one of them home for a month now...


----------



## kokotiel (Oct 10, 2013)

hello evry1 i m new here and i know its of topic but i want to know how can i strar a new topic thank you


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

hi kokotiel  welcome  here's the homepage link - http://talkcockatiels.com/forum.php. you can click on a category - maybe Introductions. then click New Thread on the top left. then you can introduce yourself  if you have a question to ask about your cockatiel you could make a new thread in Cockatiel Talk. there's lots of different categories with lots of information!


----------



## kokotiel (Oct 10, 2013)

thank you vry much ollie


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carlyzmom (Sep 29, 2013)

Maybe if you talk to the manager, they would give you a good deal on the two


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

ccollin13 said:


> The pet store near me just got a new bunch of baby tiels. All different colors. I have my Betsy now so my "tiel fever" is satisfied, but I thought this one was SO cute! I know how you feel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my! That pearl pied in the foreground is stunning!  They are all so cute. The whiteface pied reminds me a lot of Juju.
You know, when I got Freya she didn't act tame in the store either. None of the tiels they had at the time did. But she came around super fast. Same with Willow, who I think was a handfed baby. They don't always act tame around strangers. My flock is weird like that, too, around people they don't know.

I know the Petsmart tiels are not tame and I know they are at least six months old. The babies in your pics look far younger.



CharVicki said:


> Cute babies!!
> 
> There's a trio of young 'tiels at one of the pet shops I regularly visit. They're obviously siblings, but they've been separated so that one lutino and a grey are in one cage together and the other lutino is by itself. It can't even see it's siblings and just sits still on the bottom. Whoever decided to do that is silly and I feel so sorry for the 'tiels that I can't bear to visit the pet shop 'till they're gone  I've refrained from bringing one of them home for a month now...


Aw, how sad.  I hope the little lutino finds a good home soon.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Carlyzmom said:


> Maybe if you talk to the manager, they would give you a good deal on the two


I don't think nationwide chain stores are ever flexible on prices. Also, they don't seem concerned if their birds take forever to sell. They just keep them until they do, then get more. Before this pair there was a different tiel there for the better part of a year.


----------



## Carlyzmom (Sep 29, 2013)

moonchild said:


> I don't think nationwide chain stores are ever flexible on prices. Also, they don't seem concerned if their birds take forever to sell. They just keep them until they do, then get more. Before this pair there was a different tiel there for the better part of a year.


Aww, that's sad! I feel bad for chain pet store pets! I had a bad experience with a tiel from a pet store and I will never make that mistake again. I do feel sorry for them though.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

this is the reason i don't frequent pet stores


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Carlyzmom said:


> Aww, that's sad! I feel bad for chain pet store pets! I had a bad experience with a tiel from a pet store and I will never make that mistake again. I do feel sorry for them though.


Well, I only really feel bad for the birds at this store if they are alone in the cage. The parakeets all have each other and they seem happy, and these tiels seem fairly content since they are also not alone. They have toys, enough room to move around comfortably, and at least they feed them pellets in addition to seed. It could be far worse.

Sometimes they also have conures, but only one at a time. It gets a HUGE cage all to itself, but it's always alone so I do feel bad for it. But I have seen the employees get it out and I know there are at least a couple of people who care about birds there and they take the time to socialize the conures. The only thing I really don't support about Petsmart birds is that they probably come from mills.

They *did* say that the tiels have been tested for major diseases and vet checked, though. Probably due to the psittacosis outbreak some years ago.


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

moonchild said:


> I don't think nationwide chain stores are ever flexible on prices. Also, they don't seem concerned if their birds take forever to sell. They just keep them until they do, then get more. Before this pair there was a different tiel there for the better part of a year.


It doesn't hurt to ask - I had a manager offer me a deal at a Petco once....I turned it down, but it was a good deal. You never know....until you ask


----------

